# backup history online



## pobrien (Feb 18, 2007)

I'd love to be able to replace my box and retrieve my history and season passes from my account online.
Why can't I backup everything to my Tivo account?!?

Tivo could even develop the opportunity to rate shows from the internet enabling people to quickly increase the quantity of ratings they have and the quality of their TV


----------



## phox_mulder (Feb 23, 2006)

pobrien said:


> I'd love to be able to replace my box and retrieve my history and season passes from my account online.
> Why can't I backup everything to my Tivo account?!?


Guru Guides and Kidzone sort of do that now.

If you have to replace a hard drive, your SP's get repopulated.

phox


----------



## pobrien (Feb 18, 2007)

phox_mulder said:


> Guru Guides and Kidzone sort of do that now.
> 
> If you have to replace a hard drive, your SP's get repopulated.
> 
> phox


Wait.... wha? How?


----------



## phox_mulder (Feb 23, 2006)

Can't remember where it was, but someone reported that they replaced their drive, and when they went in to re-enter their Season Passes, they were already there.

Maybe a search for Guru Guides will pull up the post.


phox


----------

